# Orion H2 sub enclosure question



## chris01 (Sep 17, 2010)

I have 2 12'' Orion H2 12.2's that i want to put in my 2000 Yukon xl,each sub will be powered by an Orion 2500D amp.My question is how much air space should i run?I'm shooting for maximum spl and want to do a slot ported enclosure(i think they look better than round or square).I'm hung up on air space,tuning freq.,and port size,any thoughts or ideas would be very much appreciated!


----------



## stangman67 (Apr 8, 2009)

I had my single h2 12 in 2 cubes at 32 hz. Sounded very good and got low. I'd do something similar


----------



## chris01 (Sep 17, 2010)

Thanx for the reply,i thought no one was ever on this forum.So far i'm down to 4.6 cubes @ 31hz.Both subs sharing the same air space,guess we'll see!


----------



## stangman67 (Apr 8, 2009)

Ya, diyma is pretty low volume compared to some of the others


----------



## stangman67 (Apr 8, 2009)

Have you tried over at ca.com?? Answers generally come faster there, although you have to deal with a lot of stupids over there as well


----------



## chris01 (Sep 17, 2010)

Not yet,but roughly 7 or 8 other forums though.If it is'nt high end it's just not important to anyone honestly.CarStereo.com gets you quicker answers and friendlier people,thats where i stay.


----------



## stangman67 (Apr 8, 2009)

Haven't been over there. I'll have to check it out. Caraudioforum.com has been a ****hole for a long time now, ca.com is starting to get to that stage. This place is more focused to high end sq stuff (obviously). 


Anyway the h2's are really nice woofers, the only thing bad about them is they cannot be reconed like a normal sub. So once they are blown they are pretty much trash


----------



## chris01 (Sep 17, 2010)

Not to mention they're discontinued!Try carstereo.com out though.I'm maryland33 over there.


----------



## stangman67 (Apr 8, 2009)

I still have mine in my closet! I'll have a use for it one day


----------



## chris01 (Sep 17, 2010)

No ****!I have a 15" H2 as well!


----------



## RyanM923 (May 12, 2007)

4.5ft^3 at 32-35hz depending on how you prefer your response curve.


----------



## chris01 (Sep 17, 2010)

Thanx for your reply also,currently i have a drawing of 5.8 cubes at 35.2hz,after port and sub displacement 5.02 cubes.we'll see what happens tomorrow!!


----------

